
Conversation with GPT-3 on Nanotechnology as a Key to Human Immortality - vitiell0
https://medium.com/@kirkouimet/nanotechnology-6b3ebbae5e80
======
throwanem
Who'd have thought Peter Watts would ever need to fear automation putting him
out of a job?

